# have you ever caught the holy ghost/spirit?



## ambs_0587 (Feb 24, 2011)

Just wondering....I never have. 

If you have what is it like?

Sorry if this has been asked before I did a search and didn't find anything.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 25, 2011)

you may find more responses in the Christian forum. If one is a believer I believe that they are filled with the Holy Spirit. But I think you mean when one is baptized in the spirit such that they run around, shout, speak in tongues, etc. To answer your question:yup!

I didn't grow up in a charismatic Christian church so i didn't know what to expect. i was aware of my surroundings, so it's not like you're in a trance, but you also aren't focused on what everyone else is doing. it's just me and God. also there is a sense of peace and joy. i mean when your not focusing on yourself or others but on hearing from God and praising Him, alot of the trivial stuff seems small. this why some folks go into a "shout". some folks think it's strange but many people run around and dance when they find out they've won a large sum of money or got their dream job. well, when one really embraces how good God has been, the protection He's provided and the favor he has in store for them, well that's one of the reasons (at least for me) I can be expressive. More than anything, one hears from God in a clearer way. I have "fallen out" once even though I told myself i wouldn't when I went up to get prayer from the pastor.  It's just a sense of being overwhelmed in God's presence. You are conscious and aware of everything but in a different place if that makes sense.


----------



## lonelysky (Feb 25, 2011)

When I hear catching the Holy Ghost, I think of getting and infectous disease. 

But real talk...

I've had some pretty awesome experiences with the Holy Spirit.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Feb 25, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> you may find more responses in the Christian forum. If one is a believer I believe that they are filled with the Holy Spirit. But I think you mean when one is baptized in the spirit such that they run around, shout, speak in tongues, etc. To answer your question:yup!
> 
> I didn't grow up in a charismatic Christian church so i didn't know what to expect. i was aware of my surroundings, so it's not like you're in a trance, but you also aren't focused on what everyone else is doing. it's just me and God. also there is a sense of peace and joy. i mean when your not focusing on yourself or others but on hearing from God and praising Him, alot of the trivial stuff seems small. this why some folks go into a "shout". some folks think it's strange but many people run around and dance when they find out they've won a large sum of money or got their dream job. well, when one really embraces how good God has been, the protection He's provided and the favor he has in store for them, well that's one of the reasons (at least for me) I can be expressive. More than anything, one hears from God in a clearer way. I have "fallen out" once even though I told myself i wouldn't when I went up to get prayer from the pastor.  It's just a sense of being overwhelmed in God's presence. You are conscious and aware of everything but in a different place if that makes sense.



Can you or anyone else explain why catching the spirit is so prevalent in the black church/community? I know that our "style" of worship is different but that shouldn't matter. Since spiritual worship should be able to affect anyone, I would think any religion would have worshipers who could be suddenly filled with the spirit...but it doesn't seem to work that way across religions, which is why I think having the Holy Ghost is a cultural thing, which means...I think all this shouting is ridiculous and extra but I am definitely open to having my beliefs changed.


----------



## lonelysky (Feb 25, 2011)

ljbee said:


> Can you or anyone else explain why catching the spirit is so prevalent in the black church/community? I know that our "style" of worship is different but that shouldn't matter. Since spiritual worship should be able to affect anyone, I would think any religion would have worshipers who could be suddenly filled with the spirit...but it doesn't seem to work that way across religions, which is why I think having the Holy Ghost is a cultural thing, which means...I think all this shouting is ridiculous and extra but I am definitely open to having my beliefs changed.


 
It's not. I go to a predominantly white church and have been at predominantly white conferences where people have danced around and been slain in the spirit. Nothing cultural about it. It just depends on what kind of church it is. Like in general Baptist, Methodist, Episcopalian, and Lutheran congregations (that aren't black) do not believe in such phenomena. But a lot of Charasmatic, Pentecostal, Spirit-filled churhes hae that type of experience. 

Black churches tend to not be really strong on doctrinal stances so they are more homogeneous. 

White and multicultural churches tend to be stronger on doctrinal stances and are not as homogeneous. 

So for instance, in my church that is predominantly white, people "catch the holy ghost" in various ways. We believe in it and it happens. I can go to the predominantly white chruch down the street and that will not happen.


----------



## lonelysky (Feb 25, 2011)

But yes, there is a 'cultural' aspect to worship in black churches. Which of itself I think explains its prevalence. That and as a people we are more open and expressive in worship.


----------



## ambs_0587 (Feb 25, 2011)

ljbee said:


> Can you or anyone else explain why catching the spirit is so prevalent in the black church/community? I know that our "style" of worship is different but that shouldn't matter. Since spiritual worship should be able to affect anyone, I would think any religion would have worshipers who could be suddenly filled with the spirit...but it doesn't seem to work that way across religions, which is why I think having the Holy Ghost is a cultural thing, which means...I think all this shouting is ridiculous and extra but I am definitely open to having my beliefs changed.



These are my thoughts as well. It seems a bit extra at times. I've attended black churches from a young age and remember one woman catching it every Sunday. One time a guest preacher told her to sit down! She became very angry and did not catch the the Holy ghost for a few Sundays after that.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## KPH (Feb 25, 2011)

you don't catch it because it dwells within you.  LovelyNaps26 gave the perfect description/feeling!


----------



## Kranbery (Feb 25, 2011)

I have twice. The first time I felt a burning sensation in my chest and I started crying hysterically. The second time I felt peace and a lightness in my body; I'm usually very self-conscious around strangers, but I didn't care at that moment and just allowed myself to praise him in public like I do when I am by myself. 

I think there is more than one way to catch the spirit. I can't ever imagine myself running down the isles or screaming. That's not how I am at all. Sometimes I question if a few people are just acting the fool, but who am I to say. There are some things about church that irk me, like deciding how people should praise God. If you don't stand, clap, sing, blah, blah, blah, you aren't praising. Everyone's relationship with God is personal and shouldn't be pigeon-holed.  I'm rambling, but I've been thinking about this a lot lately.

Anyway, when you feel the spirit you'll know.


----------



## Britt (Feb 25, 2011)

ambs_0587 said:


> These are my thoughts as well. It seems a bit extra at times. I've attended black churches from a young age and remember one woman catching it every Sunday. One time a guest preacher told her to sit down! She became very angry and did not catch the the Holy ghost for a few Sundays after that.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## originalone (Feb 25, 2011)

To have the indwellng of the Holy Spirit is an experience I will never forget. It first feels like an emptying of yourself like a weight has been lifted, then it feels like a GUSH of wind and then calm and peace so much so you don't want it to end and it doesn't beause it's always with you. When I was filled with the holy spirit I was very much aware of where I was but I could no longer control myself...I know this may not be a good way to put it, but you know the feeling you feel when you are slightly intoxicated not drunk but the buzz or high feeling, it's like that but 10 times more!! I now know why the word says not to get drunk with wine but the Holy Spirit! You feel as though you are floating


----------



## basketballbabe03 (Feb 25, 2011)

jcsavestheday said:


> But yes, there is a 'cultural' aspect to worship in black churches. Which of itself I think explains its prevalence. That and as a people we are more open and expressive in worship.



It's definitely cultural as is goes back to slavery.  If you look at traditional African religions, you will see some practices that you see in some black churches today like speaking in tongues, catching the spirit, etc. When slaves were forced to practice Christianity, the slaves integrated these parts of their worship while practicing Christianity.


----------



## lonelysky (Feb 25, 2011)

basketballbabe03 said:


> It's definitely cultural as is goes back to slavery.  If you look at traditional African religions, you will see some practices that you see in some black churches today like speaking in tongues, catching the spirit, etc. When slaves were forced to practice Christianity, the slaves integrated these parts of their worship while practicing Christianity.



Yet there are white people who do such things independent of black church culture...


----------



## makeupgirl (Feb 25, 2011)

First, how is everyone doing today? Pls be careful the cold and flu is going around like crazy. 

Now to the topic

I'm already indwelled with the Holy Spirit upon receiving and accepting Christ as my Lord and Savior. The Holy Spirit is our comforter as Jesus explained in John 14. I do have to say that I feel the indwelling because it's a fact that I have God's spirit inside me but also because of what Gal 5:16 about Walk in the Spirit and ye shall not fulfill the lust of the flesh. Also, when I'm praising and worshipping God and also obeying God, it's his spirit that is overjoyed and it lets me realize that connection that I have with Jesus is forever. 

The Holy Spirit being our lead and guide moves us to shout, sing, dance, go this way or that, be quiet, etc. 

So, if you have the indwelling of the Holy Spirit, then you don't have to catch the Holy Spirit.


----------



## Guitarhero (Feb 25, 2011)

ljbee said:


> Can you or anyone else explain why catching the spirit is so prevalent in the black church/community? I know that our "style" of worship is different but that shouldn't matter. Since spiritual worship should be able to affect anyone,* I would think any religion would have worshipers who could be suddenly filled with the spirit...but it doesn't seem to work that way across religions, which is why I think having the Holy Ghost is a cultural thing,* which means...I think all this shouting is ridiculous and extra but I am definitely open to having my beliefs changed.




The falling out that is typical in Black churches has its origins in  Orisha religion of West Africa...you are correct.  It's definitely a cultural thing.  But that doesn't mean that they are not experiencing a true christian manifestation of the Holy Spirit, nor that other cultures and religions do not experience Him in their subdued expressions.  I know you didn't say or imply the latter, I'm just adding to this in case someone misinterprets my post. 
But just like Santeria worshiped its own g-ds through the visualization of christian saints, baptists and pentecostals etc. worship Jesus via the emotional and cultural expressions of the Yoruba culture.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T6g5sLsWXI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-UC1dEpWkI


----------



## softblackcotton (Feb 25, 2011)

I pray daily for the Holy Spirit to renew me in Christ. The Holy Sprit convicts my heart to do right when I face temptation. Yet, because God has given us freedom of choice, even with the His Spirit temptation can be a struggle between the flesh and spirit. But I haven't caught the spirit in the sense of crying, falling out, "tongues", and such.


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 25, 2011)

OK, somebody school the ignorant over here. What is _caught in the Spirit_ and where is it in the Bible? Is it another way of saying _was in the Spirit_ as John was (Revelation 1:10)?


----------



## ellebelle88 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who responded and educated me without taking offense to my question. I can definitely tell you women are true spiritual beings.


----------



## lonelysky (Feb 26, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> OK, somebody school the ignorant over here. What is _caught in the Spirit_ and where is it in the Bible? Is it another way of saying _was in the Spirit_ as John was (Revelation 1:10)?


 
I'm not sure, but I think that maybe they're talking about the Baptisim of the Holy Spirit that is found in Acts 2, 8, 10, 19, and 22. Or as described as it pertains to prayer in 1 Corinthians 14, or a spiritual encounter like that described in 2 Corinthinans 12, or the times in Revelation where John said that he fall as though dead. In the Old Testament 2 Samuel 6, or dancing, clapping and leaping that is referenced many times throughout the Book of Psalms. 

I also think that it is a little shortsighted to say that these things happen only in black churches. It's completely inaccurate. *speaking from a wide and varied experience*


----------



## ellebelle88 (Feb 26, 2011)

jcsavestheday said:


> I also think that it is a little shortsighted to say that these things happen only in black churches. It's completely inaccurate. *speaking from a wide and varied experience*



If you are referring to me, then no I don't think it's shortsighted to say that. I am talking about in a traditional sense. Yes, maybe *today *there are churches with members of other races who can "catch the Holy Ghost." But I think the whole idea of the "Holy Ghost" started with the black church. I am referring to the Holy Ghost as jumping, shouting, screaming, etc. 

I do believe that other people are filled with the spirit as well but I think it was an internal/personal experience for them. I don't recall hearing of them running around and hollering back in the day.


----------



## metro_qt (Feb 26, 2011)

This is interesting,
Catholicism, around the world, is the biggest sect of christianity,
Yet catching the holy ghost is not prevalent in their style of worship either.

Judaism is also huge, in terms of number of followers/worshippers,
And they are not known to be in the spirit either...

Just observing the differences, and wondering why,
Since the word and the bible is what unites christianity
And provides a similarity to judaism


----------



## makeupgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

ljbee said:


> If you are referring to me, then no I don't think it's shortsighted to say that. I am talking about in a traditional sense. Yes, maybe *today *there are churches with members of other races who can "catch the Holy Ghost." But I think the whole idea of the "Holy Ghost" started with the black church. I am referring to the Holy Ghost as jumping, shouting, screaming, etc.
> 
> I do believe that other people are filled with the spirit as well but I think it was an internal/personal experience for them. I don't recall hearing of them running around and hollering back in the day.


 
There is a difference between catching the Holy Spirit and being filled.  1 there is no such thing as catching the Holy Spirit.  You either have the indwelling upon receiving Christ or you don't.  Being filled with the Holy Spirit is believers of Jesus only because we have the indwelling of the Holy Spirit upon receiving and accepting Jesus as Lord and Savior of our lives.  He's the comforter.  Gal 5:16 says "Walk in the spirit, and ye shall not fulfill the lust of the flesh" Walk in the spirit is the same thing as being filled with the Spirit because we are surrendering ourselves to the Holy Spirit's guidance and wisdom to help us walk day to day pleasing and serving the Lord and also he continously helps us with renewing our minds and our spiritual growth.  This is an everyday thing with believers, not just in church.  Because the believer has 2 natures in them (our natural sinful nature from birth aka flesh and the Holy Spirit) these 2 are always going to be contrary to one another and the one we feed is important.  Feed the flesh, you're probably not going to be able to worship or praise God because you're not in the spirit at that moment.  When you're not in the spirit, you are out of the will of God, out of fellowship with him and go confess your sins and repent to get back in fellowship with him.  

I seriously think and this is just my opinion that "catching the Holy Spirit" is man made way of praising God.  It contradicts what went down in Acts 2 when the people were being indwelled with the Holy Spirit which again is something that every believer receives at their salvation.  Plus, the Holy Spirit is not going to interrupt himself with different types of hooping and hollering, jumping up and down, cartwheels, the hoky poky, etc.  No way, especially since Jesus himself said in John 4:24 that God is a Sprit and they that worship him must worship him in Spirit and in truth.


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 26, 2011)

jcsavestheday said:


> I'm not sure, but I think that maybe they're talking about the Baptisim of the Holy Spirit that is found in Acts 2, 8, 10, 19, and 22. Or as described as it pertains to prayer in 1 Corinthians 14, or a spiritual encounter like that described in 2 Corinthinans 12, or the times in Revelation where John said that he fall as though dead. In the Old Testament 2 Samuel 6, or dancing, clapping and leaping that is referenced many times throughout the Book of Psalms.



Ah, I see. All I know is the Holy Spirit yanked me out of a deep sleep  and I felt compelled to prostrate myself on the floor, snot-sobbing on  myself as my future DH helped me get through a Sinner's Prayer. He  called; I answered. 

The result was being in the Spirit for two weeks until I sinned like an  idiot. Senses heightened, my body felt like it could no longer contain  my spirit, heart full to bursting with joy and peace...so very intense! I  could have been in danger or near death and not cared in the least. I  did not experience it again until a decade later.

I have had other incidents like when I prayed that I was having trouble  giving Him praise and glory, something that can only be describe as  "liquid energy" pour over my head and heart, waking me early in the  morning. Words of exultation gushed through my mind and out my mouth  without hesitation  until I had to get the children ready for school. Is  that the same thing?



metro_qt said:


> This is interesting,
> Catholicism, around the world, is the biggest sect of christianity,
> Yet catching the holy ghost is not prevalent in their style of worship either.
> 
> ...



Catholic_Charismatic_Renewal

There are Jews who have their own Charismatic movement, although they are frowned upon.

The problem is religion; see how it divides?


----------



## lonelysky (Feb 26, 2011)

ljbee said:


> If you are referring to me, then no I don't think it's shortsighted to say that. I am talking about in a traditional sense. Yes, maybe *today *there are churches with members of other races who can "catch the Holy Ghost." But I think the whole idea of the "Holy Ghost" started with the black church. I am referring to the Holy Ghost as jumping, shouting, screaming, etc.
> 
> I do believe that other people are filled with the spirit as well but I think it was an internal/personal experience for them. I don't recall hearing of them running around and hollering back in the day.



But the whole idea did not 'start' in black churches. Such phenomena was widely reported in the First and Second Great Awakenings and various revivals that took place in Europe removed from the influence of the black church dating back several CENTURIES. 

People in Small towns in Europe that had never seen or heard of a 'Black Church' were falling out, shaking, crying, etc. in churches and meetings upon hearing preaching. 

The black church has influenced Christianity at large to a great extent. But as a person who has studied this and other topics in Christianity extensively, it would be intellectually dishonest for me to claim that this phenomena originated in 'the black church', when it didn't. 

And I wasn't responding to you specifically. Just to the consensus of this thread. 

The bottom line is that the manifestation and the power of the Holy Spirit is for us today. We can encounter God. We don't have to put him in a box and say that there are only a few ways to experience him and his power. 

Each story that has been posted on here is a great example of the manifestation, power and Truth that can be found in Jesus.


----------



## Guitarhero (Feb 26, 2011)

metro_qt said:


> This is interesting,
> Catholicism, around the world, is the biggest sect of christianity,
> Yet catching the holy ghost is not prevalent in their style of worship either.
> 
> ...




Cultural expression.  I believe the example given was an American one and that has largely been the comparisons made...between White and Black in this country.


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Feb 27, 2011)

The term "catching the Holyghost/spirit" is usually used to reference praise to God. It's a misnomer b/c you do not have to be "in the Spirit" to praise God. Psalms 150:6 says, "Let everything that hath breath praise the Lord". When disciples began to praise and exalt the name of Jesus near the time of his crucifixition, he told the Pharisees that wanted to silence them that "...if these should hold their peace, the stones would immediately cry out." (Luke 19:40)

 Shouting, dancing, singing, clapping your hands, etc is an expression of praise. When you're praising God, you can't be worried about who's looking at you, it's not based on how you feel, and it doesn't matter how you dance, shout, or etc. A simple jump up and down can be praise, it's all about the intention of your heart when you do it. Not all that you see shouting and dancing are praising God. Some people are seeking attention, others are just dancing to good music or are just imitating others. For example, small children will sometimes mock what they see adults do, that doesn't mean they're praising God, although some really are. 

Although, I have seen all races praise God expressively in the above manner, the American black church tends to be the most un-inhibited in praise partly b/c as a culture we are already more expressive. Someone mentioned that shouting, dancing, etc can be seen in other African religions; we are already used to expressively showing praise.....we just needed to redirect our praise to the most High God. Most pentecostal or charismatic churches, of all races, are also un-inhibited in praise and encourage it,which makes it so much easier to do.  

Now, many times praise leads to worship, which is often when tongues occur. Everyone is commanded to praise God but not everyone can worship Him. 
"But the hour cometh, and now is, when the true worshippers shall worship the Father in spirit and in truth: for the Father seeketh such to worship him. God is a Spirit: and they that worship him must worship him in spirit and in truth" (John 4:23-24)

What's the difference? Praise is giving God thanks for all that He has done; worship takes it a step further and is praising God just because of who He is. As stated in the scripture above, you can only worship Him in spirit and in truth. The Holyghost/spirit must be dwelling inside of you in order to worship Him in Spirit. The Spirit in you recognizes "God the Spirit" for it is the same Spirit! In order to worship Him in truth, you must have salvation, for Jesus is the truth, the way and the life.

The Holyghost is available to all those who receive salvation, it is a gift from God and is necessary to sustain your walk in Christ. Jesus went up to glory so that the Holyghost could come as our Comforter. It is the Holyghost dwelling inside of us, that leads and guides us in our walks with Christ.


----------



## aribell (Apr 21, 2011)

I think a big reason that certain denominations do not have the more "charismatic" manifestations of the Spirit is that they do two main things: 1. Adhere to a set of doctrines that says that the charismatic gifts ceased with the early church, and/or 2. Have a culture in which it is looked down upon to be "caught up" in the Spirit, a worship atmosphere in which individuals would feel out of place moving or acting spontaneously.

The Lord does not do anything miraculous where there is no faith. Whenever Jesus did something for someone, He always looked first to see if they believed that He was able and willing to do it. So, if a congregation doesn't believe in the charismatic gifts, then they are rejecting them, meaning that the Spirit will not manifest those gifts among them. 

Also, if a congregation has a culture in which someone will be looked down upon for acting spontaneously, or individuals will be embarassed to speak in tongues, dance, etc., then those believers will not be free enough within themselves to allow the Spirit to move openly through them. I was in a church service once in a denomination that is _very_ staid and formal in its worship. A visitor cried out "Amen" at one point and it was as if the rest of the people couldn't handle it--it was just too much! That would be a situation in which the church is not open to the flow of the Spirit. 

Scripture tells us not to quench the Spirit. It also tells us not to despise prophecy. We know that worship ought to be done in an orderly manner, and yet orderly does not mean "closed." Jesus said that the Spirit is like the wind, which comes and goes and you can't tell where it comes from or where it's going. The spirits of the prophets are subject to the prophets, meaning that we have control over our actions when we are in the Spirit; but still, we have to _choose_ to allow Him to manifest Himself through us. 

Anyone curious about the filling of the Holy Spirit, I'd recommend this teaching: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ekfKOIVkSA&feature=related


----------



## Guitarhero (Apr 21, 2011)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Also, if a congregation has a culture in which someone will be looked down upon for acting spontaneously, or individuals will be embarassed to speak in tongues, dance, etc., then those believers will not be free enough within themselves to allow the Spirit to move openly through them. I was in a church service once in a denomination that is _very_ staid and formal in its worship. A visitor cried out "Amen" at one point and it was as if the rest of the people couldn't handle it--it was just too much! That would be a situation in which the church is not open to the flow of the Spirit.
> 
> Scripture tells us not to quench the Spirit. It also tells us not to despise prophecy. *We know that worship ought to be done in an orderly manner, *and yet orderly does not mean "closed."




It might be that his "amen" was disorderly in the spirit of unity of worship.  I don't know the congregation he was in and I'm glad no one shamed him or something, but in ours, there are times you are not supposed to do anything but kneel and be aware of the altar and what's happening and pray certain prayers at specific times.  People get up, run their kids out, talk to each other, etc.  You're supposed to not utter a sound from specific points of the service but they do.  We do have charismatic services though and I think they open it up to the Holy Spirit during a specific time of the service...not sure, I haven't actually attended one in person, but from what I've seen on video, that's how it goes.  We should open to the Holy Spirit but feeling the spirit is not higher than the truth uttered.  I dunno, those are just my thoughts.


----------



## sassy2011 (May 5, 2011)

I agree with what nicola.kirwan said

I'm so thankful to attend a church where we are welcome to do whatever the Holy Spirit leads us to do. It's never shocking if someone decides to run around the congregation while the word is being preached.. or if someone wants to just lay out on the floor the whole service. We've had many people healed during those random acts of praise/worship... it's so freeing


----------

